# Circle Hooks???



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I was just curious to everyones thoughts on circle hooks for catfishing? Good and bad experiences? Sizes? Brands? ect.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mixed feelings on my part, I have caught alot of channel cats this year on circle hooks, but I have lost what has felt like several nice flatheads, the hook tuned into the bait, and prevented itself from hooking the fish.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I used to hate the things, but now I use them a good bit. They are just about useless on fish that aren't real agressive, the fish will spit the bait before you hook up. The other problem I have with them is that they stick way too many fish in the eye when they set.
As for the good. They seem to stay hooked real well once you get them on, and you can just lock your rods in a holder and let the fish set itself. Yet the main reason I started using them was that I like the larger diameter hooks. I am sure that most your Kahle hooks can hold a big flathead, but I didn't want to chance it.(There may even be thicker Kahles, but I haven't found them yet)
As for type, I have been useing 6/0 on channel cats and river fishing, and 8/0 on large live bait rigs for lake flats. In all cases I have been using Gamkasu(sp?).

Rob


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I've been using them on carp and have had a number of fish snagged on the outside of their mouths and foul hooked else where along the head... 
I've lost a few really good carp from pull outs but any cats I have caught are hooked good and have not come off...
Not sure if this would be good reply for you but thought I'd toss it out there...


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I always use, gamagatsu octopus circle hooks, Thats a mouth full. They have always worked great for me. You just have to figure out a good ratio of hooksize, fish size, and bait size. Once you figure out the size of fish and bait, you can then decide your hook size. Yea its the same for all fishing, but its really important with circle hooks because they will back into the bait. 

For you others guys who use them, do you set the hook. I always do but they say not to. You never catch me picking up a rod and just reel to catch a fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

I used circle hooks one day and after losing about 10 fish I switched to regular hooks and instantly started catching fish.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Gamaktsu Octopus Circle hooks exclusively. When I'm using live bait, I rig with a 3-way. With cut bait, I use a slip rig. If you want to call what I do once I feel the fish's weight a hook set, that's ok with me. Once I feel that weight, I give it a little bump to make sure the point of the hook penetrated. Other than that, I just keep constant tension on the line. That is, when I'm actually catching fish.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I know I might sound like a broken record but:

You should first determine what you want your tackle to do--then buy those items which most closely match your needs  



> but I have lost what has felt like several nice flatheads, the hook tuned into the bait, and prevented itself from hooking the fish.


Jack
If the current is slow enough you might want to consider hooking live baits through as little meat near the dorsal fin as possible. This will allow the hook to tear out of the baitfish so it can penetrate the flathead.



> I am sure that most your Kahle hooks can hold a big flathead, but I didn't want to chance it.(There may even be thicker Kahles, but I haven't found them yet)


Fishcrazy

Kahle hook wire size increases with hook size. Have you have ever taken a hook and tried to bend it in a vise with pliers? I have and I wonder about people that say they bend or break hooks with fishing line. 
None of my tackle can bend even a 3/0 kahle held in a vise if I give it the hardest hookset possible. 

I have only caught flatheads to 60+ pounds but I feel that my line and drag will absorb enough shock to allow me to land an 80.

Contact me if you still have trouble finding big Kahle hooks. I can get them up to 7/0 and I can get other wide gap bait hooks even larger  

Traphunter

It sounds like you were trying to use a conventional hookset when using circle hooks. Circle hooks work best in current or deadlined straight down under a boat. The fishes own momentum pulls the hook till the eye is outside the fishes mouth and then the line turns the eye so the in turned point digs in (almost always the corner of the mouth) The turning effect can be enhanced by snelling the hook with the line feeding through the outside bend side of the hook.



> i know for a fact that the superlines like powerpro/fireline give me better hookups then just mono especially with a lot of line out.i most always use a shock leader of mono though.


catfishhunter33

The reason for better hookups with superlines (and kahle or straight hooks) is the stretch of mono. Some mono line has a 20% stretch! If you have a bait out 50 feet and the fish runs straight away, you still need to stretch 10 feet of mono before delivering the full power of your hookset! If the fish moves toward you or to the side it will be more  

I can't understand a shock leader of mono though. The superline would be stronger. If it were tied direct that would mean 1 or 2 less knots.



> when using live bait i like the lighter wire but with cutbait the heavier wire seems better


Lighter wire means longer lived baitfish which can move around better. (Vibrations often attract big flatheads) 

With cutbait light or heavy hooks shouldn't matter as much as keeping the hooks razor sharp.


If all fishing situations were the same there would only be a few products to fulfill everyones needs. We all need to rig up the best combination of tackle to suit each fishing situation we face. Developing an understanding of the limits and advantages to particular components of our tackle is essential.

If there was a silver bullet that would guarantee catching fish---I would own 2


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey katfish, I think you left something out....Looking at it again I think you covered it all.  Very informative, thanks.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

All I can say Robby is wow! You are so full of it!............info that is. Very good points as always!

I use circle hooks for the most part for cats unless I am using chicken liver. Even then I will sometimes use them! I even have some small ones(I think size 2) circles that I have used for bluegill fishing. And to be honest, I caught more per bait-up and lost less pieces of worm than I do with regular hooks......Anywho, I have Eagle Claw Cirlce hooks in sizes 4/0 and 5/0 Mustad Demon Circle hooks I believe they are called in sizes 2 and 2/0 And of course my favorite, Gamakatsu(??) in sizes 5/0, 6/0, 7/0, and 8/0 As you can see I like them. 

As far as the hook turning back into the bait, I have had that happen, but it was in heavy current and I hooked the bait too deeply. Should have just barely hooked it. I learned from those mistakes, and am still learning! I am new to flattie fishing, but have also used these for channels and gills and have even used them on bobbers with chicken liver. I still think the worst thing about them is remembering to not set the hook. I most times will give a good set after I already have the fish on and have fought it for a few. Just to make sure the hook is in all the way!


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

under those conditions,i'd fish it VERY CAREFULLY  
wouldn't wanna slip and fall into that mess   
aside from that,i'd probably fish dead whole,or cut bait on a breakaway sliding 3-way rig with kayle or tru turn hook,HEAVY bank or pyramid sinker.given the bottom makeup below most dams is rock/rubble,the sinker will most likely have to hang up in order to hold anyway,which (in my opinion)is not a good scenario for a carolina style rig,and i don't think a standard 3-way would give,causing some fish not to take the bait.i guess you could use circles on a standard 3-way,with lightweight dropper for weight,if the fish were aggressive,and the hook didn't pull when breaking the sinker away.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

You all said that the bait turns into the eye alot. A good friend of mine uses this style hook. http://www.daiichihooks.com/products/circle_chunk.html#light he said that the bait stop barb has elimenated that problem for him, notice how the barb on the shank is inline with the point of the hook and cut opposite than the baitholder style it keeps the bait fromsliding up and being able to spin and rehook itself. Ive used Gamakatsu octopus hooks of the J style and the Daiichi hook is just as sharp. Thanks to all that have replied to these 2 post on circles there is a wealth of info on these boards......Abu65


----------

